# NBD- Agile Defiant Multiscale (pic heavy, text heavy)



## Partario (Dec 25, 2014)

So I had to pick up one of these because, well, $560 for a FF? Plus, I've been trying to get down to F# with a bass for a while with little to no luck.
Right, pics first.





































Some specs
34" - 37" scale
Mahogany body, neck thru maple and walnut.
Rosewood board.
Cepheus bar pickups.

So, we all know it's a bit of a gamble ordering from rondo, but I have so many guitars from them now, and the customer service is so great, I went for it. The other guy that got one of these had a botched nut and a destroyed pickup. I got lucky and received a pretty amazing instrument. I would pay 1,000 for it. The neck feels amazing, it gets skinny at the nut, making it very easy to play the low notes. despite the 37" scale, it's more comfortable than my 35" bass. It's my first fan fret, and holy sh*t i'm sold. I want all FF instruments now. 
The fretwork is just great. No sharp edges. The quality of the wood is pretty awesome too. I bought it with the case to ensure safe shipping.
Acoustically, this is a loud, bright, resonate beast of a bass. When I first picked it up, I couldn't believe the sound of the low B. I've never heard a brighter, sturdier low B. Sounds like a big piano/church bell. How 'bout those weird guitar pickups? why would they put them in a bass? Because they sound surprisingly great. I want another pair for my other bass. For passive pickups they are SUPER FRIGGIN' HOT! I can only put my Apogee Quartet at a gain of 4 without clipping... I decided to plug into my pedal chain (decimator g, keeley 4, od808x) then into a 6505+ with a Vader 2x15. OMG. It's one of the coolest sounds I've ever heard. I can't wait to mic it and mix it with a DI. It even responds to palm mutes! Sounds like Danza. 
Now on to some minor modifications. I put some Schaller strap locks on, replaced the stock pot knobs with walnut to match the neck reinforcements, and got a big ol' set of Kalium strings to tune to drop F# to play along with my 8 string Intrepid. I had to bust a nut file out and give it a little elbow grease to get the strings to sit right. .176 on the bottom. I've never heard a note that low sound and play so fantastic. Completely impressed with the bass and skip's strings (as always, it's all I use on my instruments.)
I'm away for holiday, no bass amps, no interface, no sound clips. I know a lot of people were looking at these, so if anyone has any questions, ask away.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 25, 2014)

Sweet! I gotta get one of these. I reeeeally want a low F# on a bass as well! I'm hoping Kurt puts out a 6 string FF so I can get the same regular strings on a normal 4 string.

And holy hell that case is sexy!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Dec 25, 2014)

The gods have spoken! 

HNNNNNNNNNGGGGD


----------



## shadowlife (Dec 25, 2014)

Really nice- you can't beat that price!
Congrats


----------



## LordCashew (Dec 26, 2014)

What an amazing bass for under $600. I totally want one.


----------



## jc986 (Dec 26, 2014)

Can you order these from rondomusic.com? I don't see them on the website.


----------



## ElRay (Dec 26, 2014)

jc986 said:


> Can you order these from rondomusic.com? I don't see them on the website.



It just means they're currently out of stock. 

This is the URL to the item: Brice Defiant 53437 Nat Mahog - RondoMusic.com

Kurt's website tends to have all the pages for every item they've ever sold up there, with the "index pages" only linking to what's currently in stock. The back-end software catches if you try to order something that's not in stock right now.

Ray


----------



## techjsteele (Dec 26, 2014)

Mine showed up with some flaws but I absolutely love it and refused to return it. Quite easily the most comfortable bass I have ever played, period. Congrats and HNBD!


----------



## guitaardvark (Dec 27, 2014)

Damn son that's nice as fuark! I'm curious to hear how it handled the low F#. The only solo bass I've heard is Nolly's on that soundcloud DI test and I'd wanna hear one with all of the effects on. Sweet grab, dude!


----------



## oniduder (Dec 27, 2014)

so that's awesome i want one now, and have to ask, what gauge strings are you using for the F#, 

i'd probably drop it in Eb or something though, wondering if the thing can handle that, most likely


----------



## 7stg (Dec 27, 2014)

Amazing bass, I really want one of these with 7 to 9 strings,

Longer scales with low tuning = lower inharmonicity = amazing tone.


----------



## noUser01 (Dec 28, 2014)

That's awesome man! I didn't know they sold these, might have to grab one myself. Happy NBD brother!


----------



## Partario (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone. For those asking, I have the .176 gauge set from Kalium. I'll try to post a tone test here soon!


----------



## Orgalmer (Jan 8, 2015)

If they do this in a 6 string FF with hopefully some rad colours, I'm in. My Intrepid 828 was amazing, so I'm definitely up for trying one of these out.

Happy NBD man, looks killer!


----------



## bostjan (Jan 13, 2015)

When were these in stock?! I've been watching Rondo.com like a hawk for months! I can't believe I missed it!

EDIT: Oh, and happy NBD!!!! Good review, too!


----------



## punisher911 (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm a flatwound player typically. As much as I would love to try one of these, getting my preference in strings would be a nightmare I imagine.


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Jan 13, 2015)

punisher911 said:


> I'm a flatwound player typically. As much as I would love to try one of these, getting my preference in strings would be a nightmare I imagine.



Some guys have had luck ordering Thematic Jazz flats in the XL length and fitting them on Dingwall's.

Or Payson does a set of flat wounds for Dingwalls. I imagine they'd fit the Rondo bass just fine.


----------



## ElRay (Jan 13, 2015)

bostjan said:


> When were these in stock?! I've been watching Rondo.com like a hawk for months! I can't believe I missed it!



Like the Renaissance Multi-Scalled 8-String Acoustic, they've been in and out of stock several times leading into the holiday season. 

Ray


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jan 13, 2015)

Patrick R Hearn said:


>


Did you used to work in porn, dude? Because some of those images should be labelled 'NSFW'. Seriously sexy pics, and without any vaseline on the lens!

No no, don't take 'em down. I'm almost done.





Also, lollers @ "text heavy" -- thanks for the words!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jan 13, 2015)

where and when did you get this? ive been watching for them to try and get my bassist to buy one


----------



## ElRay (Jan 19, 2015)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> where and when did you get this? ive been watching for them to try and get my bassist to buy one



Basically Rondo Music 5 String Basses

This is the URL to the item: Brice Defiant 53437 Nat Mahog - RondoMusic.com

Kurt's website tends to have all the pages for every item they've ever sold up there, with the "index pages" only linking to what's currently in stock. The back-end software catches if you try to order something that's not in stock right now.

Like the Renaissance Multi-Scalled 8-String Acoustic, they've been in and out of stock several times leading up to and through the holiday season. You just have to keep checking.

Ray


----------



## Shammas (Jan 23, 2015)

That's beautiful! Do you think it would handle a low E a full step down from the F# as well?


----------



## iron blast (Jan 25, 2015)

With heavier strings hell yeah it can


----------

